# Got rid of my Tiguan



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I just traded in my 2018 Tiguan after 3 years. I really tried to stick it out, because it was paid for. I did have several issues with mine and I did have several unscheduled trips back to the dealer for repairs. Some of the repairs were a week or more. Also tired of all the recalls. Mine had major hesitation and I tried many times with the dealer and VW and got no where. 

I did like the size of the vehicle and it did ride nice and if it drove as nice as the last loaner I had I would have kept it. I left VW for a while and came back, I think VW blew it by not fixing the problems and lost a really good customer. Part of me is sad and a little mad. I ended up getting a 2020 Honda Passport touring, which ifeels like a rocket ship.

I did talk to a lot of nice people on this site and I wish everyone the best luck with their Tiguans.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Soon to end our lease on the 2018 first we were considering on buying but now I can seem to find the real value on it...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Soon to end our lease on the 2018 first we were considering on buying but now I can seem to find the real value on it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Go shopping there is a lot of good deals going on.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

smg64ct203 said:


> I just traded in my 2018 Tiguan after 3 years. I really tried to stick it out, because it was paid for. I did have several issues with mine and I did have several unscheduled trips back to the dealer for repairs. Some of the repairs were a week or more. Also tired of all the recalls. Mine had major hesitation and I tried many times with the dealer and VW and got no where.
> 
> I did like the size of the vehicle and it did ride nice and if it drove as nice as the last loaner I had I would have kept it. I left VW for a while and came back, I think VW blew it by not fixing the problems and lost a really good customer. Part of me is sad and a little mad. I ended up getting a 2020 Honda Passport touring, which ifeels like a rocket ship.
> 
> I did talk to a lot of nice people on this site and I wish everyone the best luck with their Tiguans.


I don't blame you. The build quality of my SEL Premium is absolutely embarassing. Everything creaks and rattles over the slighted bumps. I have less than 9,000km on it. No new car should sound this bad. Everytime I flag it to the dealer they "can't replicate the sound". Not to mention some of the electronic safety tech is acting up. Lane assist will consistently turn itself off multiple times on a trip. Just a poorly built machine. I bought the thing outright on 0% finance with a significant discount on the sticker price, otherwise I'd be counting the days until my lease is up.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan with 9000 miles on it and have yet to hear a rattle, squeak, you name it, it's not there. I can say the same for my 14 year old RAV4 with 230K miles on it. I just hope I can say the same for the Tiguan in 14 years.

Been on his forum for a while, many others for years. One thing that helps when dealing with a dealership is video. They can't argue with it.

smg... looks like you've got a lemon of a dealership. Did you ever try another?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm not sure the grass is greener on the Passport/Pilot side either.

I looked at the Passport for many months before I gave up waiting for the persistent problems to be resolved (eg. Infotainment/safety systems disappearing). None with forthcoming, so I gave up waiting for any positive movement. From reading their forums, there seems to be a lot voices about Honda buy-backs / lemon law than with Tiguan's. I could be wrong, haven't looked at the sales data to know if it's comparable.

I know VAG isn't perfect (I've owned several over the 30+ years (Rabbit/Golf/Audi A4/Tiguan). But, Honda quality lately is not what it once was.

For sure there's lemon's on both sides.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

jonese said:


> I'm not sure the grass is greener on the Passport/Pilot side either.
> 
> I looked at the Passport for many months before I gave up waiting for the persistent problems to be resolved (eg. Infotainment/safety systems disappearing). None with forthcoming, so I gave up waiting for any positive movement. From reading their forums, there seems to be a lot voices about Honda buy-backs / lemon law than with Tiguan's. I could be wrong, haven't looked at the sales data to know if it's comparable.
> 
> ...


I’ll take my chances with a Honda. I’ve had other Honda’s before. I drove VW’s since high school and I loved them, but after having a few lemons I left and came back a few times. I came back again and another lemon. Honda made some changes to their infotainment and so far everything works great. It’s so nice to hit the gas and not have any hesitation and great pick up.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

smg64ct203 said:


> I’ll take my chances with a Honda. I’ve had other Honda’s before. I drove VW’s since high school and I loved them, but after having a few lemons I left and came back a few times. I came back again and another lemon. Honda made some changes to their infotainment and so far everything works great. It’s so nice to hit the gas and not have any hesitation and great pick up.


Glad to hear you are happy with your Pilot, just curious if you had considered Atlas before making the decision?


----------



## swedesc (Jan 13, 2019)

christophe15 said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with your Pilot, just curious if you had considered Atlas before making the decision?


He got the Passport which is more comparable to an Atlas Cross Sport


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

christophe15 said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with your Pilot, just curious if you had considered Atlas before making the decision?


I thought the Atlas was under powered.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

as mentioned, no mfg is is perfect. honda has recently been no stranger to large scale recalls. current one involving pilot, passport, & odyssey for a number of hardware and software issues. if anything, many of them (including the not so distant Takata recall which affected many mfg's) have been safety related too... 

my first rodeo with VAG (my '19 Tiguan) has been bumpy as well... (coming from a '13 Honda CR-Z)


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

I dealt with some fit issues initially with my 2019 Tig SE. The airbag brackets loosened up above the headliner and made a ringing sound over bumps (fixed after the 2nd dealership was made aware, 1st said it was normal). Secondly, the rear hatch trim was tapping the rear window over bumps. After multiple attempts at the dealer I had to take it apart myself and apply felt/friction tape and a Russian Dynamat knockoff. Besides that the vehicle is great. Good balance of handling, gas mileage, comfort and warranty (72k/6 year). I still have some creaks but have given up on fixing them. Now at 19k miles.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

I must be an outlier with no creaks/rattles or problems with 65k miles since new.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

The mistake is dealer maintenance.
Dealers are required to keep everything to exact specs, which really sucks.
You will never get great performance out of dealer maintenance.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got the 90 day notice on our lease. Ours has been problem free. Residual is $21,827.10. Which is pretty much right at trade-in value with private party value being $24,500...so it could make sense to buy it out. But we just don't need it. Not driving enough at 5k/year to justify keeping it around as a garage queen essentially. Will look into selling it though and see if there is any equity to get out or just break even and avoid the turn-in hassle. 

We've got an 08 Honda Element that frankly has more utility and is more fun to drive...just doesn't have the same modern creature comforts obviously. If/when the world resumes some normalcy or I have a commute again(full time work from home in software dev) will look at whether we need something else then. But I'm kind of leaning towards just using the Element as the runabout and picking myself up a project car to wrench on.


----------

